# Colder weather..



## duckhunterr13 (Jun 3, 2008)

I marked some small shrooms sunday an was gonna let them grow...when I go back what can I excpect to see after this cool weather?


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

I doubt they will make it through this cold spell. Let's just hope for 50-60 degree temps, with lots of warm rain at night. They will be poppin all over then!


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

On state land I leave the little ones and usually return to find stumps, no matter the weather.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I've done the same thing many times. Unless conditions are ideal, I'd suspect they will be the same size as you left them.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

For me it depends on the type of Blk morel, if there is such a thing:lol: 
I mean some grow in the woods in matted leaves, they tend to be smaller, then again some grow on edges or grassy area's and get large heads and are generally bigger then their woods counterparts. 
In the area's I find those big ones I leave the smaller ones to grow and they usually do become BIG, not always mind you but Ive done it several times in that type of area.
While picking this weekend I thought maybe I should go check this other spot, but already walked farther then my knees wanted me too so I waited, went tonite after work, Glad I waited, cause I picked 60 nice Big fat morels and left 20+ babbies to grow! Yay!

BD


----------



## duckhunterr13 (Jun 3, 2008)

I went back after two days of cold weather an they were shrivled up an dried out..


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

duckhunterr13 said:


> I went back after two days of cold weather an they were shrivled up an dried out..


I have yet to see a shrivled up and dried out Blk morel in the woods, Ive eaten them when they are so far gone that they want to crumble in my hands, but never shrivled up lol
If they dried out thats OK, just add water they will rehydrate.


BD


----------



## duckhunterr13 (Jun 3, 2008)

Ya ive been dehydrating them anyway so I wasnt too upset..just giving my conclusion to my question


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i found a few on the 28th that had the tip of the tops burnt from frost..we got 2 inches of snow yesterday up here


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

STILL haven't found any!!! I saw 2 small ones 2 weeks ago today. Nothing since then. Too cold I think.

Where are you finding them Woodie?


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Paperboy 1 said:


> STILL haven't found any!!! I saw 2 small ones 2 weeks ago today. Nothing since then. Too cold I think.
> 
> Where are you finding them Woodie?


i do think the cold has slowed them down but they havnt stopped alltogether went out yesterday in the freezin rain and got like 24 went back out today only got 9 but they were fresh lokoed like they just popped this is one i got today


----------

